# Last 2 weeks has been CRAZY!!!



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Any of my fellow pastry people out there ready to change careers? I just spent the most miserable 2 weeks working a minimum of 16 hours for 20 days straight. I have the flu, finally had to go to the doctor today. I am so happy to be home today before 4:00 pm and actually see daylight. Sorry ---I''m just ranting. 
I know I'm not the only one. So to anyone else going thru **** ---hang in there, it's almost over.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I've actually had a very relaxed two weeks, and now I have two months off. I actually did the same amount of parties as last year, with more varied stuff, but I think I must be learning how to plan better. What's stressing me out is a party we're having for the Solstice this Friday, and here I sit. Got my bread for my crostinis ready. How far will that take me?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Angrychef,

I'm happy that you got out of work today to enjoy a moment of sun. This is yet another example of what we discuss all year long about what it means to sacrifice.

I hope you get some good rest
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Angry, I hope you get well soon...

There's oly one thinng worse than working that many hours, and it's working like that with the flu!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hope you'll feel better soon Angrychef! Enjoy your day, hope it's days, off.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. 

I am off tomorrow---going to have a nice dinner with my wonderful husband(who has been soooo sweet and caring rubbing my back and feet every night and doing the laundry and errands) and then I'm sleeping in!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Bravo!!!!!! :bounce:


----------

